# who needs new suspenders?



## forestryworks (Jan 13, 2008)

http://wrightenterprises.com/

here is one of what they have
aside from X backs, they also got Y backs


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Those are nice! I would like a new pair of Stihl suspenders too.


----------



## slowp (Jan 14, 2008)

Do they come in pink? With the Y back? And maybe some glittery stuff?  
A kleenex and violin attachment would be welcome.


----------



## ents (Jan 14, 2008)

Their web site says Made in the USA. I don't need suspenders right now but if I ever do, they're on my list.

Keep it State Side.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 14, 2008)

slowp said:


> Do they come in pink? With the Y back? And maybe some glittery stuff?
> A kleenex and violin attachment would be welcome.



How about a wine & cheese holder too?


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 14, 2008)

Labonville has some nice suspenders too. 

http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=35&idproduct=59

Sorry slowp, they are only available in black, red, and forest green.


----------



## reachtreeservi (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm going to get a set to wear with my lederhosen...

And then I'm gonna....


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 14, 2008)

slowp said:


> Do they come in pink? With the Y back? And maybe some glittery stuff?
> A kleenex and violin attachment would be welcome.



I was gonna say that too.  

Either that or camo with magazine pouches.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jan 15, 2008)

I was thinking on switching over to suspenders. I have been wearing a belt my whole life. Problem is all my pants don't have the buttons for the suspenders. Do I need to buy new pants or is there suspenders I can use without the buttons. What do you guys recommend? Where to get pants, ect.


----------



## hammerlogging (Jan 15, 2008)

order "bachelor buttons" from baileys. Use a nail to poke a pilot hole.. You will like them, they are so much nicer.


----------



## Urbicide (Jan 15, 2008)

You can buy suspenders that attach with clips rather than buttons. I would think that the buttons would be a bit more secure method.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 15, 2008)

Do they come in extra teeny small??

I need a sunscreen holder and some place for heineken.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 15, 2008)

Buttons work way better than the clips just get the buttons easy to put on.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks much! I will put in an order tonight for the suspenders and buttons.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 15, 2008)

the button suspenders are the only way to go

clip ons don't stay on with all the bending and stooping
and moving 

bailey's sells jeans called "wild ass" and they got the
buttons already on

make sure whatever jeans/pants you're puttin' the buttons
on are very durable and tough (i.e. no "american eagle"
or stuff like that)


----------



## slowp (Jan 15, 2008)

*Warning!*

Now, when you get your hammer out to install the buttons, don't pound too hard because it'll bend the little sharp thing and button becomes no good. Not even Duct tape can fix it. I think they include an extra just in case you do this. Heed my advice, I have experience in this matter. Buttons are more popular than the clipons around here.


----------



## Dan97526 (Jan 17, 2008)

Anybody ever have a pair of Better S'penders out of Grants Pass, Oregon? I used to work for the guy who started making them, fellow by the name of Jim Simons. Then another gyppo logger named Shine Williamson bought him out. I don't know who Shine sold the operation to, but I guess the new owner moved it up to Glendale, Oregon and then died.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jan 17, 2008)

Sewed on flat buttons are the most comfy, especially when sittin' in equipment, but require sewing, cuz they work loose at the worst times. So when those wear out I put on the Bailey's buttons... cool logo and you can hit with hammer.


----------



## slowp (Jan 17, 2008)

I was tempted to order some pastel colored suspenders with either flamingos or Parrots on them but saved money after a friend reminded me that black is a slimming color for those of us who are round. I was also afraid the pastels would show the grime on them and then I'd be tempted to replace them quicker and would spend more $$. I do like the Y back the best. Don't know WHY.  Intentional pun.


----------



## cat10ken (Jan 21, 2008)

Talk about a slimming effect, my wife wanted new cowboy boots. I said, 
if you tuck your pant legs in the boots it is a slimming effect so instead of cowboy boots lets get you hipboots. Wow did I get the evil eye!


----------



## slowp (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm toying with the idea of selling my well broken in Tin Pants on E-Bay after this season. I'm wondering if I could get them bid up enough (they have been exclusively worn in the woods and even have saw chips embedded in the grease) to pay for a new pair. I'll even throw in a pair of suspenders and will leave all the detritus in the pockets. I'll not charge extra for the Gorilla Taped repair. I'm going to see if that logging show becomes popular. Then somebody can buy them and wear them to watch the show in. Most of the grease is worn off the seat so they shouldn't damage the furniture. If it is leather furniture, they could be good for it.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jan 27, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm toying with the idea of selling my well broken in Tin Pants on E-Bay after this season. I'm wondering if I could get them bid up enough (they have been exclusively worn in the woods and even have saw chips embedded in the grease) to pay for a new pair. I'll even throw in a pair of suspenders and will leave all the detritus in the pockets. I'll not charge extra for the Gorilla Taped repair. I'm going to see if that logging show becomes popular. Then somebody can buy them and wear them to watch the show in. Most of the grease is worn off the seat so they shouldn't damage the furniture. If it is leather furniture, they could be good for it.



That's a great idea... I think your onto something slowp


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought a pair of suspenders from Wright Ent. They are very good and I plan on ordering another pair. Thanks Forestryworks for the heads up!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2008)

slowp said:


> I'm toying with the idea of selling my well broken in Tin Pants on E-Bay after this season. I'm wondering if I could get them bid Most of the grease is worn off the seat so they shouldn't damage the furniture.



You can always tell what part of anything gets used the most by what part wears out first. Grease is worn off the seat? Might want to get out of the pickup and walk around a little...just to even out the wear.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 2, 2008)

Dern good thing she didn't say the knees wear out first!


----------



## slowp (Feb 2, 2008)

Actually, the cuffs are wearing out and the leg length is continually shortening. I have patched the latest hole with sewer gorilla tape. I bought the tape at a Flood Sale and it has a bad odor but what a deal on the price! Another season and I might have a heavy duty pair of cut offs. I knew I shouldn't have said about the seat! But I do some impromptu sledding on the posterior also. Moot point, we're all doomed to office or house due to the snow depth unless somebody plows. I'll be like this  in a couple of days.
Hmmmmm, I do have a pair of snowshoes, and few pairs of skis....there's hope!


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2008)

slowp said:


> I knew I shouldn't have said about the seat! But I do some impromptu sledding on the posterior also. Moot point, we're all doomed to office or house due to the snow depth unless somebody plows. I'll be like this  in a couple of days.
> Hmmmmm, I do have a pair of snowshoes, and few pairs of skis....there's hope!



LOL...Sorry, kid, that was just too good a line to let go by. Yeah, get out of the house. We're snowed out of the woods for now and the mud on the ranch precludes much outside activity but if I can't do anything else I'll just go for a walk with the dog.
I tried skiing once but I wound up draped over the hood of an Oldsmobile at the bottom of the Bunny Hill...not a pretty site.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 2, 2008)

2dogs said:


> Dern good thing she didn't say the knees wear out first!



Yup. Also a darn good thing that she's up there in Washington and not down here over-seeing your logging and mine. We'd probably get paid back for picking on her all the time.
Oh well, that's why it's a good thing they drive white (or green ) spotlessly clean pickups....we can always see them coming.


----------



## Dok (Feb 2, 2008)

I have the same problem with skiing and don't even mention snow boarding. I can't stay inside for long so the dog gets lots of walks or we will just go outside to throw the stick. I also get restless and push the snow around just to be doing something. My neighbor has the right idea, he put a plow on his old F350 dually, 460 with dual pipes, chains on all four corners. He plows our private road at speed and becomes a total hoon. Nothing like the sound of that 460 working it. 

Our front yard has become a parking lot for the folks that live down the hill and can't drive to their houses anymore. 

You know slowp, if the right people see you it would start a whole new fashion trend in Hollywood. Cut off Carhart pants with pink duct tape accents and a black fanny patch to simulate the, er, wear.
Dok


----------



## Dok (Feb 2, 2008)

Aw, gotta go clear the snow of the dish...
Dok


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 2, 2008)

No snow here, just mud. I shouldn't go into the park to finish off the big bay tree for a few more days. I did sneak in this morning to pick up the boss' tailgate he forgot the other day but I'm going to have to go back in a few days with a shovel and take down the ruts. I wish this was a horse logging job but the haul out would be near a mile over a rough road. BTW the reason we are here in the winter is the joggers and dog walkers call Parks and Rec and complain that their trail is blocked and they want it opened NOW!


----------



## slowp (Feb 2, 2008)

I was going to try the skis out around here and then noticed that the snow has decreased a bit too much although it is now trying to increase. I was once a ski instructor but now that I can't ski 5 days a week, my skiing has gone well....DOWNHILL  It is kind of depressing to flounder down runs that I used to be able to go down with ease. Oh well, that's the way it goes.
It was the only sport I could do better than my sibling so I kept it up. I'll get a season pass when they go on sale next month. I found that people who had strong legs were pretty easy to teach to. The first day of skiing is not fun though and a lot of people don't come back. I got mad at one class of rugrats. They weren't listening so I asked them if they thought they were expert skiers (they weren't close). They said yes, so I took them down a black diamond run and I skied behind picking up the pieces. No injuries, just equipment flying in the air. The little beasts listened after that. I really shouldn't have done that. Then I hurt my back picking up round students...ski instructing can be hell and I just don't have the temperament for it. I take it out on loggers now. Oh, how about those suspenders? Gotta get back on topic...


----------



## slowp (Feb 3, 2008)

*Suspenders can look snappy*

In today's paper. Tacoma News Tribune Tacoma, WA - February 3, 2008 


Suspenders can look snappy
ERIN WEINGER; Los Angeles Times Published: February 3rd, 2008 01:00 AM

Victoria Beckham dons a Dior pair on the cover of Elle, while Keira Knightley wears the same ones on the cover of Interview and Kate Hudson sports them in the pages of January Vogue. 
Suspenders, no longer simply a quirky hipster accessory, have gone legit. It’s pretty amazing for a look that barely scratched the spring catwalk’s surface except at Dior, where suspenders accented Marlene Dietrich-inspired, full-legged trousers.

The truth is, suspenders came into their own by filtering up from the streets, not down from the runways. Last year, Mischa Barton wore them everywhere, along with DJ Samantha Ronson and modeling phenom Agyness Deyn (who might just be, thanks to her quirky and influential wardrobe, the next Kate Moss). Now that suspenders are receiving a more refined presentation, they’re more likely to be found on the Sartorialist Web site than on Cobrasnake. But that doesn’t mean that everyone who’s reading Elle and Interview should attempt the temperamental look. 

For those willing to give the look a go, there are suspenders at every price point: H&M makes skinny ones in basic black and blue ($12.90), or you can spend all the way up to a brown leather pair by Robert Geller ($198).

Wardrobe stylist Ilaria Urbinati agrees. Having costumed season two of “The L Word,” she’s no slouch at androgynous dress but cautions would-be wearers against errors that are likely to draw snickers. 

“I’ve been wearing suspenders my entire life,” she says. “But it’s a hard look to pull off.” We enlisted Urbinati’s wisdom to make it easy.

Because suspenders make such a loud statement, Urbinati says that the surrounding outfit should stay sparse. “The simpler the better,” she says. Celebrities usually overdo it. “It tends to look ridiculous because they’re trying to be too sexy and serious. They don’t understand that suspenders are simple and fun.” Last spring, Fergie added a fedora, Wayfarer sunglasses and a scarf to her denim suspender ensemble, which created a look that belonged in trend rehab. For a summer appearance on MTV’s “TRL,” the singer again sported suspender overalls but lost the heavy accessories – and the desperation that went with them.

“If you wear them with too many men’s pieces, it’s too costume-like.” Urbinati advises suspender wearers to go easy on male accouterments such as vests to avoid looking like Oliver Twist or Tom Sawyer. Another major faux pas is letting one or both straps hang down. “No. Unless you want to look like Marky Mark. (The look) can’t be hip-hop; it’s more Hedi Slimane and Dior.”

“All of my fashion friends started wearing them,” Urbinati says (which is a good sign, given her chic inner circle). “I love them with high-waisted pants. Denim is the best way to go. And they look good with a T-shirt and a tuxedo blazer, too.” Slouchy dress pants are also a stylish way to inject the suspender with some old-school charm. But dress pants don’t necessarily mean dressing up. “I don’t love suspenders for anything fancy. They’re fun and cheeky.”

Footwear can stump even seasoned style-makers when it comes to suspenders. “Unless you’re super avant garde, forget the high-top Nikes. With suspenders, I usually like flats better than heels. But if you’re doing a cool trouser, heels are fine.” We vow not to mix our eco-friendly Air Jordans with suspenders.

Having picked up many pairs of suspenders at vintage stores and discount chains such as Forever 21, she suggests shoppers go for cheap or high-end. “It isn’t worth it to do the in-between.” And what is go-to style when it comes to elastic? “Skinny black ones. … Suspenders always feel cartoonish in colors.”


----------



## Gologit (Feb 3, 2008)

*re...suspenders look snappy*

I think I'm going to be sick. Sure gives you a glimpse into a completely different world, though. Don't think I'd care to live there.


----------

